# Thought On: Cuban Crafters Luxury Silver Cutter



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

My cheepo cutter has finally given out on me and I've decided it's time to upgrade. I have heard nothing but good things about the Cuban Crafters perfect cutters (Brian @ Cigar Obsession raves about them) and I decided that was the way to go. However while browsing eBay for some deals I came across this:

Cuban Crafters Luxury Silver Perfecto Cigar Cutter NEW | eBay

I had never seen this design even on the CC website. I've only found one etailer that sells them:

Cuban Crafters Luxury SIlver Perfect Cigar Cutter CC-30PERFECTSIL - Cigar Affinity

They look to be the same cutter but with rounded edges on the finger holes and a carbon fiber finish on the body. They must be new but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? How do they compare with the newer style of the perfect cutter?

I appreciate it!


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I can only comment on the perfect cutter... I got it and love it. No fuss and nice clean even cuts every time. Foolproof and I expect it to last longer than me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Go with the Perfect Cut if you can, it's a great little tool.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The perfect cutter really is a great deal for the price, recommended.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup the perfect cut is definitely what I'm going with but I'm more curious about this particular model of the perfect cut. I wonder if the the actual mechanism is like the original perfect cutter or the revision?


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I was looking into a Perfect Cutter as well but I bid ona Xikar Xi1 on CBID for $25.

I was almost ready to pull the trigger till I got that deal.

I have read about the Xikar a bunch and it seems to be the cat meow but running $50-70 isn't in the budget.

Just a thought if you have a CBID account.... $25 is a steal ... and the guy before me had it for $22 till I placed a last minute bid... So that's proof it can be had for even that cheap.

I have read a whole bunch about these perfect cutters and no doubt they are killer fore the price for the reviews I have read but just wanted to let you know about this deal before yo make up your mind.

Good luck and I think either way you go you are going to happy no matter what bro.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Another vote for perfecto here!


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger on it. I'll report back on any differences I can find between the two cutters.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link.Been looking for a good gold cutter to go match my old Dunhill Rollagas


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

The cc perfect cutter is not just killer for the price, it is downright killer. My Palio has nothing on the perfect cutter.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Does the cutter in question have a backing plate (as per the perfect) or is it just a double guillotine?

EDIT - just read some more about it. Seems like it is just a perfect cutter in another body. Very nice looking. I would say go for it.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

getkennard said:


> Does the cutter in question have a backing plate (as per the perfect) or is it just a double guillotine?
> 
> EDIT - just read some more about it. Seems like it is just a perfect cutter in another body. Very nice looking. I would say go for it.


Yeah that's what I thought too but I looked closer at it and it looks the same minus the nice finger holes and finish. I'm curious to see if the opening is the same as the newer model of the perfect cutter or the old. From what I can tell the newer model allows you to cut slightly bigger RG cigars. I'll report back when I get it - I ordered it on Thursday.


----------



## scubasteve (Sep 4, 2011)

The perfect cutter is great as I own one. For what it's worth I wanted to find a cutter that was less prone to rust on my boat when fishing saltwater etc, and came across the same cutter in resin called the CC26. I love it almost as good as the metal brother and take the resin cutter on road trips. I picked mine up on ebay for $8.99 with free shipping. If you want to check one out, search ebay for item # 170670920997

Hope this helps,

Steve :smoke:


----------



## jmorganal (May 3, 2011)

That's nice looking. I have a stainless one very similar to that, which is my favorite of three, including a resin-bodied and an aluminum-bodied one. All three are nice. Alum and resin are very light, the ss one is very sturdy yet thinner in profile.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

So I got the unit in about two days and have been using it ever since. I LOVE the thing. I've used a Palio before and I honestly don't see much of a difference in the sharpness of the blades ... but I'm also going off memory. I think the best thing about the perfect cutters is the backing. For parajos it really is as easy as clip and go. I don't have to fiddle with making sure I get the right depth and I think I'll have less unravels because of it. 

I'm really glad I spent the extra money on the Silver Luxury model as I love the feel of it. Unlike the stainless variety the silver (and the gold as I think they are the same but different colors) have rounded edges around the finger holes. This makes using them VERY comfortable. The only bad thing is that the cutters look like they can be scratched easily but hey - it's a tool.

Overall I'm extremely pleased. I'll be doing a video review of this model soon and I'll update this post with a link.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just received one gold and one silver one yesterday. Yeah, they rock! My only complaint about the regular stainless one was its size but these fix that problem


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bought one of the the Cuban Crafters Perfecto cutters at the B&M for $14, best cutter I have owned. I was using a Colibri cutter before this , and never again. This Perfecto gives you a good cut every time.


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

The Perfecto was the second cutter I ever owned. The first was a single blade cheapie. Then I ordered the Perfecto, being a newbie, I didnt want to have to worry about cutting too much or too little. 

I got the stainless one and have one problem with it. When I first got it, it had some polishing compound in the track where the blades ride. This caused it to bind up and not work smooth at all. So I worked it for a while thinking it would free up, but I ended up dulling the one "corner" of the top blade. I got it freed up with when I cleaned it with some brake clean and a drop of liquid silicone. After that it is very smooth but it doesnt give a perfectly clean cut. I ordered a Colibri that should be here tomorrow, and as soon as it shows up I will the Perfecto back for an exchange. The perfecto will continue to be my go to cutter while the Colibri will live at home next to the humidors once they arrive.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Be careful with that colibri, mine did great job of "tearing" my cigars rather then cut them


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

I got the Colibri today and cut an Acid Blondie for my girlfriend and a Perdomo Habano Conneticut for myself. It cut very clean with no tearing. Cant wait for the Perfecto to come back. I am expecting the same results.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> Be careful with that colibri, mine did great job of "tearing" my cigars rather then cut them


I had this same problem with mine. It didn't cut as much as it ripped/tore the cap off the cigar at times. I would have been better off with a razor blade at points. Thats why I like the CC.


----------



## Dra (Oct 3, 2011)

I was lucky enough to buy a perfecto very early into my interest into cigars. 
Use it every day and love it!


----------

